
AWS: The Good Parts - mooreds
https://gumroad.com/l/aws-good-parts/released
======
andrew_wc_brown
As a fellow content creator, I'd say your book appears to be lacking based on
the outline.

~~~
DVassallo
Hey. I’m one of the authors. We focused on things we have significant first-
hand experience with. We didn’t want to write on things which we haven’t used
ourselves for many years.

